
The Hacker Crackdown: Law and Disorder on the Electronic Frontier (1992) - lloeki
http://www.mit.edu/hacker/hacker.html
======
p4bl0
This is one of my favorite books. If you enjoy it you should also read _The
Cuckoo's Egg_ by Cliff Stole, and _Do It!_ by Jerry Rubin (this last one only
a little related to the hacker subculture since it happens just before it
existed but there are strong links between the Yippie movement and the
phreaker scene which is the predecessor of the hacker scene).

I think that those three are my most favorite books of all time.

